# I dont normally endorse prodcuts, but when I do...Resume App



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

[SIZE=medium]I found this app for IPAD called Resume Designer Pro. , It was two bucks but this thing is pretty slick.. I don’t normally endorse products but you can enter your info once and with a few clicks see it in about 30 different types of formats, I don’t know about ya’ll but even the resume templates in word don’t work that great (if you try and add things to them and such).[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]It can only export a pdf but that works for me…[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]And also works if you have an office where you back sits to the door so everyone can see that you have your resume up on your monitor at work – nice ipad stealth mode![/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]That is all…[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]  [/SIZE]


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 5, 2013)

Just make sure you don't leave copies on the printer...


----------

